# Leviathan: Adventures in the World Sea: Season 1



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Apr 21, 2004)

Here begins an account of the first season of adventures in the world of Leviathan, created by Stormborn.

Our heroes are:


Ariadne "Ari" Thalasofrisi - a swordswoman of skill and beauty
Levan Feldspar - a former member of the Black Watch and formidable ranger
Rafael "Raef" Ceurdepyr - a flamboyantly romantic paragoblin bard 

Stay tuned!
Raef


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Apr 21, 2004)

*Part 1, in which helping a young lady results in new enemies*

The story begins in the city of Krakensfort, a seaport city clinging to the slopes of a hill built on the ruins of the earthquake-destroyed old city.  Three acquaintances have come together, united only in their desire to begin their lives anew. Darkly beautiful tomboyish Ariadne (“Ari”) Thalasofrisi is a 17-year-old woman who left her upper middle class home and parents only the day before, infuriated by the aftermath of a duel over the affections of her sister Altagracia. Her growing skill with a rapier was not considered an essential skill for a young lady soon to be launched into Krakensfort society. Rafael (“Raef”) Ceurdepyr--blue-skinned, red-haired and golden-eyed as are all paragoblins—is her close friend, a year older, who was thrown out of his slightly less affluent home by a father disgusted by his expulsion from the Academia Cantorii (cantor’s school) and his winning of the duel over Altagracia against Hidalgo Montecassino, a nobleman’s son. Despite his father’s wish that he become a cantor in the service of The Faith, Raef would rather perform as a bard in the local taverns. Levan Feldspar is a good deal older than the two friends, an old drinking buddy of Raef’s who has quit his position with the Black Watch, tired of the corruption rampant in the militia charged with the safety of the middle and upper parts of the city.  His urban ranger skills stood him in good stead during his career as a gang member in his youth. When the two young people show up at his door, Levan takes them—for a few days.

The first day of Spring is eighteen days past when the trio drink ale one afternoon in the Heart o’ the Dog Tavern. Raef, ever-vigilant for his next conquest, spies a young woman seated alone, glancing repeatedly at the door. He walks over and strikes up a conversation, but she seems nervous and distracted.  “I’m waiting for someone,” she explains. Unaccustomed to rebuff, Raef persists, curious about this slender, delicate featured woman in a shabby cloak and patched skirt. He offers his help if she needs it, but she makes it plain she does not.  As he leaves her, three men seated nearby call out nasty remarks, insulting Raef as an “inker,” a common vulgar term for paragoblins.  Raef largely ignores them until they begin harassing the young woman.

The three friends spring into action, drawing rapiers against the men, whose names are Jeffers, Bron and his brother Raynold. Raef skewers Bron and Ari slices through Jeffers, leaving both men dead while Raynold runs out, swearing vengeance. The young woman, who disappeared during the swordplay, reappears, motioning them toward a back exit before the Black Watch can be called out.  They follow her.  She introduces herself as Emi, and leads them down into the sewers below the city.

Emi seems quite familiar with the hidden twists and turns of the sewer.  She explains that she was substituting for her gravely injured brother Nod, who was to explain why they were unable to deliver a promised package to someone.  The package was stolen in an attack that caused Nod’s injury. In return for Emi’s kindness in helping them escape, the three adventurers agree to help retrieve the package, which she believes has been taken somewhere in the sewers.  Emi introduces them to Nod, who seems to be the leader of this band of ragged people known in rumors as the Tatterdemalions.  His injury does indeed appear to be serious—one of his legs was partially bitten off during the struggle against unknown assailants.

Emi gives them an eye ointment that allows them to see in the pitch darkness below the streets as well as directions on how to proceed to an area where the package was stolen. After numerous twists and turns in the stench-ridden tunnels below the streets of Krakensfort, Ari, Raef and Levan encounter a cache of barrels of gunpowder being loaded onto a boat by some men who attack them.  Raef recognizes their attire—they belong to the Scale Brothers cult, members of a long-outlawed ancient religious sect.  During the fight, one of them metamorphoses into a crocodile, much to the amazement and horror of the heroes.

In the robes of one of the Scale Brothers is the stolen package.  The outer seal is broken, but the pouch inside is intact. The heroes take it back to Emi. She is delighted and rewards Raef with a strange necklace, a rat skull and some feathers on a leather thong.  Anxious to please the young woman, he wears it, feeling some sort of strange protection emanating from it.

After spending the night in the Tatterdemalions’ lair and accepting their meager fare, Ari, Raef and Levan agree to accompany Nod to return the package to the person for whom they retrieved it. Nod’s injuries seem to have healed an amazing amount in a short time—and maybe his abbreviated leg has lengthened?  Nod takes them to a man he tells them is variously known as Ratcatcher (but not to his face), Spider, Whisper, Sir, or Mr. G—Tolver Grayjoy, rumored head of the Heinter family spy network, a trader in ship commodities.  Mr. G. pays Raef, Levan and Ari for recovering the package and for the information about the gunpowder.  They catch a brief glimpse of what is inside the package—it seems have a seal on it, a gold, possibly bumpy circle enclosing an area with a fine, net-like background.  On this is a barbed hook crossed with a harpoon head, and below it a motto: "From the depths—power." Raef recognizes it as the Heinter crest, but their current motto is "From the seas—wealth."  He wonders if there is possibly some connection to the sea serpent cult or if it is an older version.  

After leaving, the trio notices members of the Black Watch at street corners.  Fearing repercussions from their actions in the tavern, they retrieve their belongings from the boarding house and go to stay with Raef's cousin Hob in Goblintown for a week.

The hospitality of the goblins is overwhelming and rambunctious to those unused to it, but generous and heartfelt.  Ari spends the time helping out with the scores of little goblin children, fending off the advances of goblin men.  After a week, Raef receives a note addressed to the three of them from a Merriam Ravenscore who wants to meet them at a particular goblin teahouse.  Hesitant, they at last decide to meet him.

In the teahouse, Ravenscore says he represents a faction of the Archipelago Concord States (ACS).  The faction has lost something and would like assistance in recovering it.  If they agree to help, they may be at the Green Gate Inn on Market Street in Krakensfort the next day.


----------



## Stormborn (Apr 22, 2004)

I'll not comment overly much.  It is facinating to see how the players interpret events, how much description sticks, and (as I have seen the notes for the rest of this) how much they miss.  I have been doing a lot of experimental things with this game, classes, weapons, magic, etc. One of them is trying to really analyze how I GM and how that works in larger campaigns.  Raef has been threating to put all this up for a couple of months, I am glad it is begining to happen.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Apr 26, 2004)

*Part 2, in which we outwit a fearsome pirate*

At 8 p.m., on the 28th of Fairwind, Raef, Levan and Ari show up for their appointment.  The dining room of the Inn is upscale, catering to a wealthy merchant clientele.  After a sumptuous meal, Ravenscore tells them the proposition.  He says that a dwarf, Ulgar Hearthbreaker, was traveling to the ACS when he was captured by the infamous orc pirate Redbones, whose emblem is a black field with two crossed red eels.  A ransom was offered, but the dwarves of Raelsport—normally fiercely loyal to one another—were not forthcoming.  A captain named Keller (whom Raef and friends have heard of as a smuggler) is delivering gresh to the pirate hideout, and is willing to take early retirement to take them in and rescue the dwarf, who possesses some knowledge of dwarven craftsmanship that the faction needs.  Ravenscore will pay them 1000 gp each on delivery and see to it that they have no more problems with the Black Watch.  Raef, Levan and Ari agree to Ravenscore’s proposition, despite the risks of crossing a pirate with a reputation as fearsome as Redbones'.

The three adventurers meet Captain Keller and set sail, reaching the pirate cove about midnight.  A hidden beach gleams in the light of flaming torches, stretching beneath an immensely wide cavern.  To the right is an array of tables surrounded by half a dozen carousing pirates.  A tunnel pierces the rear wall of the cave to the left.  Redbones is apparently away, fortunately, and the renegades are ruled over in his absence by a formidable mountain of a woman.

Ari, Raef and Levan pretend to help the crew unload the barrels of highly alcoholic gresh, then slip away toward the tunnels in search of Ulgar.  Raef stands guard at the mouth of the tunnel while Levan and Ari sneak through the tunnel past crude but sturdy cell doors until they find one inhabited by the surly, one-armed dwarf.  Enduring a steady stream of oaths and criticism from the dwarf, Levan and Ari at last break open the lock and free him.  As they prepare to leave, Ulgar demands they retrieve his arm and his possessions as well, locked in a storage room at the end of the hall.  Raef calls at them to hurry, that someone is likely to come along soon.  

Ulgar’s arm proves to be a cleverly contrived mechanical device, tucked into a wooden case.  Levan picks up several boxes containing Ulgar’s belongings. The dwarf tells them to take whatever else they want, so Ari grabs a handful of coins, and they dash toward the mouth of the tunnel with Raef.  They start across the dark beach toward the ship when a drunken guard reels toward them.  Before he can alert anyone, Ari cuts his throat, mildly amazed that she feels little remorse over her second killing.  They hustle Ulgar aboard ship—and realize that Captain Keller, who has been drinking with the pirates, is still on shore.  Raef scrambles back, practiced smile flashing at the lieutenant, and reports to Keller that they’re ready to leave, nearly dragging him onto the ship.  Just as they sail away from the shelter of the cover, the sails of Redbones' ship are seen silhouetted against the sky.

Keller lets the adventurers off the ship, saying he will deliver Ulgar.  The next day, they meet Ravenscore.  The merchant praises their efforts, paying them handsomely and offering them work at some future date if they're interested.  He mentions in passing that Captain Keller hasn't shown up since he delivered the dwarf, and his ship is still in the harbor.  

With their new-found wealth, Raef, Levan and Ari rent a mid-Hill house in a fairly respectable neighborhood.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Jun 15, 2004)

*Part 3, in which the sinister disappearance of young girls is investigated*

A week later, Emi frantically knocks on their door, upset and crying.  Raef calms her down enough to get out of her that Shay, one of the Tatterdemalion beggars, did not come in last night and that she saw a man with a sack running away.  She takes them to Riverside, north of Green Gate Gardens near the Wounded Frog Tavern.  Investigating, they hear rumors of little girls all over the city being kidnapped, all with dark hair and eyes.  A large man in dark green was seen rushing off with a large bundle south of the tavern.  They find out that a girl was taken two nights ago from the San Martinez orphanage.  The group goes to the docks, where they find that word is spreading about the kidnappings. On the way back they realize someone is following them and get behind him, following him.  He lights a flare and they see a man in distinguished-looking clothing—Mr. G.  He leads them into a seedy dive, well hidden, and says that he knows all about their sailing trip.  "The disappearances started 3 1/2 weeks ago on the first day of spring," Mr. G. says.  He offers to let them help in the stakeout, in a place where earlier the trio saw a dark haired little girl.  

About midnight, they see someone on the roof.  Raef and Levan climb up and chase two guys across the roof while Ari confronts another below, capturing him.  Raef and Levan capture one of the two on the roof, but the third falls to his death.  Mr. G. is pleased. 

The next day, in search of information, Raef goes to an old classmate at the Academia Cantorii—one who is not terribly pleased to renew their acquaintance—and finds out that the old holiday of Serpents Night is in two nights, the celebration of the slaughter of the first sea serpent, involving the mock sacrifice of the sea serpent but suppressed by the Faith.

They go to the Gardens.  Raef notices scratches on the gate.  They slip through, following Levan as he finds the trail.  A man in half plate armor and a dog stand by a large rock—this is where the trail ends.  Ari staggers out, pretending to be lost, distracting him before the party attacks.  After Raef kills the dog and Ari kills the guard, they discover that the fabric of the man's clothing is the same dark green as the man in the sewers and as the man last night involved in the kidnappings.

There is an opening in the rock, a flickering light within.  The opening reveals a natural rock tunnel, widened in places.  The ceiling is blackened with the smoke of generations of torches.  The tunnel continues on until they are outside the area of the Gardens, and opens into a curtained area.  The sounds of construction reach their ears—and the cry of a child.  They step into a larger room with a tall ornate door on one wall and a corridor leading off the other.  In the corridor, they find three storage rooms, one of which contains stacked barrels of gunpowder.  In the last room are the children, but the door is locked.

They venture through the ornate door into a high ceilinged chamber with columns holding up the roof, a long-abandoned sanctuary probably once belonging to a merchant.  The Alyander symbol in the middle of the room is gone, replaced with a red painted serpent.  Scaffolding and cages line the walls, and men in green are assembling additional cages.  On the far side of the room is a contraption of gears, lenses, glass globes in wires.  Near the machine is a hooded man in dark green talking with a lizard man.

As the adventurers start to leave, they make a sound and battle ensues.  They fight the six henchmen, and during the battle, the hooded man morphs into a crocodile man.  Raef slays the lizard man while Ari kills the crocodile menace.  In the crocodile man's pouch is a note:

_My Brother in the Change,_​_

Things proceed according to schedule.  The devout grow with each day, as our brothers work throughout the city to prepare for the Great Change. Although we have lost one item, through pawns we have gained another.  This is the way of the world, praise be to the Storm of Worlds, and such shifting of events will again return what we need to us.​
You will finish construction of the device that will allow us to build the key and perform the ritual as planned on the holy day.  With it, and the "helper" I have sent you, we will be prepared once the artifact has been retrieved.  Soon we will be restored to our rightful place, and the stagnant waters of this world will once again flow with life.​
H.​_​
Chained on the back side of the machine is Ulgar, who says that Keller was murdered when he delivered the dwarf to the port.  They release him, then go back down the hall and free the fifteen little girls who were imprisoned there.

When they emerge from the tunnel, the park is surrounded by Red Guardsmen, among them Mr. G.  The little girls are loaded into carriages to be returned to their homes.  Mr. G. takes the three adventurers and Ulgar into his carriage.

Mr. G. says that they have succeeded better than his organization.  He worries that there is a mole in his network.  He goes on to say that he will collect the 5000 gp reward from the Merchants Guild on our behalf, as he doesn't want word of the cult getting out.  They may say anything they like about breaking the slavery ring, except the cult connection.  In future, if they need to contact him, they should tie a black scarf to the front porch.

The cult, he tells them further, is gaining popularity in society, apparently due to outside influences, including the lizard men and possibly the crocodile men.  Ulgar is offered a position working on something for Mr. G., who seems troubled and keeps looking at the dwarf.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Jun 15, 2004)

*Part 4, in which I die in a duel*

By the next evening, people in the local tavern recognize the three as heroes, buying them drinks.  The bard sings about them—although the public version of events omits any references to the crocodile and lizard men.  A well-dressed man approaches, introducing himself as Frayle Brarsworth, 1st Hat aboard the ship the Ice Fang.  He says that one of the little girls rescued was his daughter and he contributed to the reward.  He gives them a card with his name and ship's agent, in case they ever need it.

Two days after the freeing of the children, the three adventurers are now known all over town.  Emi shows up at their house, very affectionate toward Raef, and they share a very passionate and intimate afternoon together—angering Ari.  That evening people at the Sea Turtle are not quite as solicitous.  Raef tries to sing about their adventures, when suddenly a familiar voice bellows out insults.  It is Raynard Bankholm, the brother of the man Raef killed in the Heart o' the Dog Tavern.  He challenges Raef to a duel with pistols at dawn the next day.

The duel takes place in a courtyard, with Kernwinson, a prominent retired judge overseeing the proceedings.  Raynard shoots first, hitting Raef in the shoulder, but Raef shoots Raynard. [The doctor later says he died of a drug overdose.] Raef feels iciness spread from the wound throughout his body—and then he falls dead.

_The Death of Rafael Ceurdepyr_​
_You cannot see, but feel as if you are swimming through turbulent waters.  You feel as if there is a great depth below you, and somewhere in those depths something is alive.  Alive and hungry, not simply with a desire to eat, but with a desire to chew and rend and swallow._​
_You are also aware of a great expanse above you.  It is cold and bright and empty.  You feel that if you could just open your eyes, you would look up and fall into it. _​
_A breeze flows over your face.  It smells of roses and seawater and blood and metal.  Something warm brushes past your leg._​
_Then there is only darkness._​
Four men who were standing in the shadows of the courtyard step into the light.  Ari recognizes two of them as Montecassinos, Hidalgo's cousins.  They draw their swords.  "You bastards!" Ari shouts, pulling a pistol and shooting one of them.  Levan draws his sword and stands beside the judge.  The judge, incensed by the behavior of the cousins, draws his sword and yells, "Lying dishonorable bastards!"  Ari chases one who runs, wounding him and bringing him back, while Levan and the judge take care of the rest.  The judge holds a sword to Rubin Montecassino's throat and demands to know what happened.

His explanation: The Montecassinos wanted to get Raef out of the way as a gift for Hidalgo and Altagracia's impending marriage.  They got Reynald hooked on Fury's Heart and duped him into participating.  Bertram Montecassino gave him some pistols balls he said would take care of Raef.

Kernwinson says there is a chirurgeon down the street.  A guard comes and speaks to the judge.  Bertram had intended to kill the judge as well.  The fighters are taken off to jail.  Kernwinson thanks Levan for his help, saying that the adventurers were in over their heads, but that Levan acted honorably.  He offers to train Levan in investigation techniques, an offer Levan later takes him up on. 

Ari searches Raynald's body and finds a box with two sticky pistol balls in it.  In his back pocket is a small envelope full of strong-smelling brown crystals—Fury's Heart.  She shows the balls to the chirurgeon.  Raef's bleeding has stopped and they take him to the chirurgeon's office.  The doctor says Raef has been poisoned, but should be conscious by the next day and better in a few weeks.  

Ari nurses Raef back to health.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Jun 15, 2004)

*Part 5, in which we explore a shipwreck*

During his convalescence, Raef sends a letter to his father:

_Sir—

I doubt you're anxious to hear from me, after the way we left matters between us, but for my mother's sake and the love you showed toward her, I am compelled to write you.

I trust that you do not harbor such bitterness toward me that you would rejoice in news of my death.  But for a skilled chirurgeon and a powerful potion, this is the news you would have heard.  Several weeks ago, I was challenged to a duel, something which I know will not surprise you.  I killed my opponent, but, in contravention of all the rules of honor, I was shot with a poisoned ball.  The duel's illegal outcome was arranged in honor of the forthcoming wedding of Hidalgo Montecassino and Altagracia Thalasofrisi by Hidalgo's cousins and comrades.

At one time, you were engaged in trade negotiations with the Montecassinos.  If you still are, I beg of you in the name of Order to cease any traffic with them.  They are far too dangerous and it would grieve me greatly should any harm come to you.

Sir—for I am not certain I may still call you Father—I ask your forgiveness for my betrayal of the kindness and care you've always shown toward me.  My brush with the afterlife has led me to reassess my life and how I have treated those in it.  If we may not be friends, I beg that I may at least not count you among my enemies.  I realize I have made far too many of those in the course of 18 years.  While the life of a cantor is not what I'm best suited for—and I confess I still haven't figured out what I am suited for—you cared enough to want to give me a foundation for my life, and for that I thank you. 

Please accept my sincere apologies for my past behavior toward you, and heed my warning.  If you must deal with them—and I know how powerful and influential they are—at least go in with your eyes open.

Sincerely,
Your son, Rafael_


A few weeks after Raef's duel, Mr. G. goes to their house in disguise and says that he has work for them.  He reports that Castor ("Cask") and Turbinado, two of the men involved in setting up the duel, have been sent to Crab Island to break rocks.  The two Montecassinos were released.  Hidalgo and Altagracia's wedding is in about 3 months. He says that the poisoning had some significance.

Mr. G. says that a few nights ago some of his people were in a large battle in a warehouse.  They thought it was cult members, but it was actually an ambush by traitors in the Red Guard, so now he's unsure if there's a spy in his organization.  He pulls out a large ruby with a golden flaw in it like a cat's eye that came from the machine the little girls were going to be sacrificed to—one of the legendary Eyes of the Serpent, a great statue in honor of R'znak.  The cult was trying to re-energize it.  After a lengthy search its mate was found in Raelsport.  The captain of the _Stingray _ recovered the second Eye, but is long overdue for bringing it to Krakensfort.

Reports are that a ship has sunk near Shark Island, a dangerous area.  Mr. G. wants them to investigate the ship, and if it is the _Stingray_, to recover the jewel and bring it back.  He can't give them much backup, but does arrange for a chartered ship for a supposed fishing crewed with people he can trust, and provides them with three jars of an extract of the kraken gland that when drunk allows them to breathe underwater for about four hours.  He says the ship will be ready on the morning tide.

Ari senses he is desperate and a bit afraid. 

They set out the next morning, a chilly gray day, in the _Brinewulf_, captained by Captain Wulf.  It takes most of the day to reach the outlying cluster of a large island and a series of four smaller islands.  Sticking up between the islands in the clear blue water is a mast.  Levan and Raef notice several wrecks around the island, some older, but there doesn't seem to be any apparent reason for the wrecks.

The wreck of the ship seems well-preserved and apparently sunk straight down, the upper deck only about ten feet down, resting on a sea floor thirty feet down.  They swallow the kraken extract and jump down into the water.  While they do find a chest of 10 small gold bars, each stamped with a 50 in a hollow behind the map in the captain's cabin, the ship has apparently been searched before them.

On the lower deck, they see a ghostly figure looking down at the body of a well-dressed man crushed beneath the cannon.  They heave the cannon off him and the figure passes his hand through their heads, transmitting to them the image of a ship, sense of anticipation, wondering where someone was, a lurch of the ship sinking, things roaming through the ship, the crew screaming and the cannon crushing him.  The pocket of the captain's coat has been torn out and is empty.

Going further below, they see there are four holes in the bottom of the ship, upward and inward.  Bodies are strewn about below.  Levan sees something moving and they are suddenly attacked by dark humanoid creatures like underwater ghouls.  After a short battle, they kill them.

Through one of the holes in the bottom of the ship, Levan sees glitter in the silt.  They find a trail of a rapier, piece of chain and a hat, with more debris beyond it, leading toward the island.  After recovering the chest of gold, they cough the kraken extract up and discuss what they saw below.  The Faith teaches that the creatures are the cursed leftovers of those who led evil lives.  Most don't hurt ships, feeding on corpses.

Captain Wulf loans them a boat and a bosun and they row toward the island.  As they near the beach, Levan sees something moving among the trees up against a cliff.  After landing, they fight a mass of six undead creatures dressed as pirates, including a lizard man.  The undead creatures seem to focus on Levan and Ari, and when Raef catches one on fire, it attempts to run through him to the water, as if it doesn't see him.

After disposing of the undead, they find a cave behind piled brush in the cliff.  Inside is a vaguely circular cavern filed with piles of bones and dead and dismembered corpses of humans and goblins.  They find in another chamber two of what appear to be evil merfolk, fighting back to back.  One has just struck the head off a zombie, and both are severely wounded.  Raef shoots one with his crossbow and it throws a spear at him, striking him.  The other, wounded by Ari, falls over dead from its wounds when Levan suggests talking to them first. When Raef tries to speak to it, the creature howls and attacks him, pinning him to the ground.  Levan kills it.  

In another chamber, they find stuff piled up—bones, armor, tools, pieces of metal, and hundreds of tiny crabs climbing over everything.  On the shore of an underground lagoon are more piled bodies and metal—chests overflowing with jewelry, figureheads, coins, niches—and an altar, behind which is a bas relief of a black shark.  On the altar is a ruby surrounded by blue figures.

They hear crunching sounds in the shadows and see a large skinny black figure with sharp teeth that has been dining on a kuo toa.  It hisses and says "Mine."  Ari and Levan attack.  Raef tries to get to the altar and grab the ruby, but as soon as he reaches it, he screams and is stunned.  After quite a battle, Ari kills it.  

Most of the bodies around are kuo toa.  Raef remembers that the Faith associates worship of sharks with R'znak.  Levan is able to pick up the ruby, although it hurts him to do so, and Ari gathers up other jewels, although Raef, believing them to be cursed, tries to convince her otherwise.  

The trip back takes about six hours.  Raef and Ari sleep, while Levan stays up, on guard.  During the night he hears someone creeping around the door several times.

They arrive in Krakensfort around dawn and tie the scarf to the post to signal Mr. G.  He appears soon in his guise of an old woman.  They tell him what happened and give him the ruby, which he picks up and puts in his pocket.  He says that before the jewel left Krakensfort, the ritual was completed, but as long as it's being held by a warm body, it's okay.

They attend an auction.  Raef's schmoozing with an older woman gets them the inside track on the bidding.  Ari gets an electro-jewel for her sword and Levan gets a pair of bracers.

Raef receives a letter from his father:

_Rafael Ceurdepyr,

I remind you, you are not *My Son*. As such you have neither right nor cause to send me unsolicited correspondence nor, especially, advice. You have never demonstrated the slightest understanding of matters greater than yourself nor the least desire to *be careful * of others and, while you claim some beginnings of enlightenment, the fact that you continue in this ignorant self-absorbed fashion is entirely evident to me in your rash and *ill-considered comments*. 

However, your death would give me no cause for joy, and for the sake of your mother’s memory – she would no doubt be as ashamed of you as I have had cause to be – I will say this to you: the Family *Montecassino * is both venerable and *puissant*, not to mention *canny*.  Their star is in the ascent, and they gather to themselves *allies * of the *highest * sorts.  Their position is *Changing*. Any person, regardless of *pedigree*, would be foolish to spread spurious allegations of such a *Great House*, especially without evidence that cannot be produced –as none exists.

Remember the songs your mother used to sing to you and heed her advice: “Old, old is the wind that blows, and highest among the trees.  There it shakes the tender fruits, and then it shakes the seas.” Small plums are easy windfall in great storms.

With Regrets,

Antonio du Tempesti_


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Jun 15, 2004)

*Part 6, in which we destroy a cell of cultists*

The next day, they hear of many violent crimes and horrible murders that have been happening throughout the city.  People complain that the Black Watch isn't doing anything and that the Red Watch has been seen with increasing frequency in the lower city.  Raef asks around and finds out that most of it is what you'd expect—bar fights gone wrong, jealous lovers—mostly from the lower area, but also in the upper city.  Most recently a lesser eel was found nailed to the doors of a house of worship dedicated to Shannari, a handmaiden of Alyander.  Shannari was a virtuous woman who lived in a seaside village.  While the men were away fishing, a creature attacked the village and she attacked and killed the serpent.  Because of her bravery, she ascended.  A side legend is that she died of poison and her body was hidden.  

An alternate story is that her name was Thonoria in the ancient tongue, worshipped by the cults of R'znak.  This legend is that she summoned a monster while the men were gone destroy her rivals, killed them all, then when the men returned, fed them a drugged stew made of the slain women.  She had sex with them and gave birth to a thousand serpents.  The eel is her symbol.

In a bar, Raef learns that that day at noon at the market of Weaver's Well a creature appeared and attacked people.  He talks to a man who was there who said the thing smelled awful, twice as tall as a man, with dark red hair and horns.  It killed 20 people before a squad of 20 Red Guardsmen killed it.  After it was dead it stank even worse, like putrid blood, and then dissolved.  It didn't seem to come out of the well.  He does remember a weird guy in red and black robes and shaved head going on about the end of the world and how change is coming right before the creature appeared.

Other rumors differ in details, but agree in substance.  They go to the market to investigate, and find people milling around.  There are smashed carts everywhere and the area smells like something died and rotted.  People have the same descriptions as the ones Raef heard in the bar.  Ari goes to where a group of people are huddled.  The stones where the creature fell are blackened with a 10-12 foot tall humanoid outline.

Raef finds someone who was near the man in the robes. He had begun speaking in tongues.  Just as the clock chimed noon, he pulled out a knife and slit his own throat. And the creature appeared.  No one remembers seeing the body afterwards.

After finishing a search of the area with no results, they go to the shrine where the eel was nailed on the doors.  The ornate and geometrically carved building has bright white, freshly painted double doors.  Inside is a sanctuary with a vaulted ceiling like a ship and concentric rings of pews.  A cantor is practicing a flute.  Around the walls are four large tapestries depicting Shannari.

Raef talks to the cantor, Singer Petronelli.  Neither he nor the Keeper heard anything, and assumed it was an evil prank.

Ari and Levan go home, while Raef goes by a tavern and picks up a girl, getting home about dawn, once again infuriating Ari.

That afternoon, another monster is reported near the old warehouse district at another market.  The creature fought its way to the docks and was killed by a large group of sailors.  The Red Guard was on the scene, sheepishly assisted by the Black Watch.  Ari, Levan and Raef investigate and learn that it's the same kind of creature.  Somebody was seen in black and red robes, but was more discreet this time.  

They realize there's only one market left, Tanner Market, so they hurry there.  By the time they arrive, it's closing.

Early the next morning they leave the signal for Mr. G., but he doesn't show up, so they go on to the market to be there by noon, the time of the other two market incidents.  They divide up and scout around the area.  Raef and Levan see a handsome man in black coming toward Ari.  He introduces himself—"Will Corby, at your service"—and says that the Boss is busy.  This time, Ari is happy.

Meanwhile Levan is watching someone in a heavy leather cloak and follows from a discreet distance.  Ari and Will see a different man in a leather coat who walks to the center of the market, drops the coat and is revealed in robes, and slits his own throat.  The spurting blood runs down his chest and he begins to grow into a horned, apelike creature with red fur.  It lashes out at the nearest person and crushes his head.

When Ari, Will and Levan draw near it and try to fight it, they are overwhelmed by the stench and start throwing up.  Raef fires bolts at it from a distance, and Ari manages to kill it.  One or two bystanders have died, but the carnage is greatly reduced this time.  Raef is overcome by the fumes after its death.  Within a few minutes, the dead creature dissolves.  Levan doesn't see the man he was watching or the knife.  

They retire to a tavern to recover.  Will suggests they find out where the things are coming from, explaining that Mr. G. is currently indisposed.  They discuss matters and decide to split up and search the area.

Levan finds the trail of two men and tracks them to the warehouse district.  Ari, Raef and Will have had no success and catch up with Levan.  They find out that one of three closed warehouses seemed to have people coming and going.  One of the others, Furrier Brothers, was damaged by fire, while Fleur de Lys Shipping is open at the beginning and end of the season.  The four watch for awhile in an alley until dark, then Levan opens the lock.

Inside they are attacked by men in red and black robes, but defeat them all.  The crates in the warehouse are random, full of an assortment of unrelated things.  Levan finds a place near a crate where there are scuff marks on the floor, with a trapdoor beneath.  Will checks the trapdoor, determines it's safe.  Out of the hole, a tiny being appears, but Ari skewers it.

Down the hole is a small room, which Ari drops down into.  Black and red robes hang on pegs, and it is furnished with a dressing screen with a light behind it, a bed, a stack of books and papers.  Ari doesn't recognize the language in the books. Through a curtained passage, she hears chanting.

The others come down.  Raef recognizes the script of one book, entitled _Ways of the Unspeakable Ones_.  They put on the robes and go through the tunnel.  There are eight robed men on the ground, bowing and chanting before a man in a red robe.  Behind them is a large stone painted with strange sigils.  

Raef kills the man in the red robe.  They fight and kill the rest of them.  Will, who has gone over to the fallen leader, says, "Good work, guys", just as the stone opens.  A vaguely spheroid creature covered with eyes emerges and attacks Will with barbed tentacles.  He screams.

Ari shoots it and eventually Levan strikes the death blow.

Searching the dead leader, Raef finds a black pearl ring—Will had found the mate to it—merchant clothing, a dagger with a sea serpent handle and a scroll with letters in Old Common, but not the words.  Ari makes a rubbing of the runes on the stone and find 3 sheathed daggers in the base.  One has dried blood on it.  Levan knocks over the stone.  On the way out, Raef takes the papers—sketches of the altar, map of the area with markets circled, calendar calculations—and three books.  They also find a note that seems to be in the same handwriting as the previous note:

_My Brother in the Change,_

_In ancient times our paths may have gone their separate ways, but it is good that we may now each build upon the other's strengths. As you said yourself, there have been setbacks in our plans, but as we say "There is more than one way to drown a man" and the prizes we lost come back to us through other routes. All things go to the rolling sea, all things return again from it. We do not anticipate problems fulfilling the plans we have laid; so do not let that fear hold you back. Your efforts of the past weeks are admirable, but I urge you TO DO MORE! Allow your disciples the chance they deserve to free their truer selves! Take the gift I send to you and share it. Their sacrifices will open the doors to greater truths yet to be revealed. A day is coming when the world will return to its proper ways, be the vanguard of that way! Embrace your destiny and know that when this city shakes hidden things will rise and what is now done in secret will then be done on honor. You will know the day is at hand when the head is severed and grows anew! Until that day be as you ever were meant to be: Catalysts!_
_Until that Day,_
_H._


----------

